# Wifi fix (after it breaks)



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

My conclusion: Wifi breaks when market does an app update.

Fix for slow and force closing wifi settings: FXR WiFi fix and rescue

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.brilliapps.wifiandmorefixer

You don't even have to reboot, just run it and close when its done.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ironman said:


> My conclusion: Wifi breaks when market does an app update.
> 
> Fix for slow and force closing wifi settings: FXR WiFi fix and rescue
> 
> ...


What app update are you referring to? I've taken tons of app updates and none have broken my wifi.


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

when i run the app update in market soon after wifi force closes and becomes not functional.

I suspected its the market update because the wifi breaks after it does it but I was not sure so I left the touchpad for over a week ignoring the "20 app updates available" notification and wifi was 100% fine then I did yesterday and bam wifi broke as expected. i am talking about going to market app then menu > my apps then choose update all. That messes up my wifi and nothing else does.


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

This sounds more like an isolated issue just as others have wifi problems with their routers, airplane mode, wifi profiles, etc. Although, I have never came across a thread where someone's wifi broke after updating apps in the market. I have never experienced this problem myself. I update all my apps just fine. The only problem I encountered with wifi, which I fixed permanently, was the router channel issue. Switched to channel 5 and never had a disconnect since Alpha 1.

Try uninstalling and reinstalling the market and fix the permissions and see if that helps.


----------



## AceBandage (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, the FXR Wifi fix app has been the most help for me to. I tell everyone I come across that is having the WiFi connecting issue and it seems to fix them everytime.


----------



## hearliam (Aug 28, 2011)

hi everyone, thought I'd throw my two bob's worth in, I too was having trouble after updating to alpha 3.5 wi fi kept dropping in and out was starting to really piss me off, then I remembered someone said go back to webOS and then back into android and I haven't had a problem since, wether it resets the wi fi or what, don't know but so far so good, anyway just a thought.


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

hearliam said:


> hi everyone, thought I'd throw my two bob's worth in, I too was having trouble after updating to alpha 3.5 wi fi kept dropping in and out was starting to really piss me off, then I remembered someone said go back to webOS and then back into android and I haven't had a problem since, wether it resets the wi fi or what, don't know but so far so good, anyway just a thought.


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13591-35-wifi-is-on-but-some-apps-say-no-connection-how-i-fixed-it/


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ironman said:


> when i run the app update in market soon after wifi force closes and becomes not functional.
> 
> I suspected its the market update because the wifi breaks after it does it but I was not sure so I left the touchpad for over a week ignoring the "20 app updates available" notification and wifi was 100% fine then I did yesterday and bam wifi broke as expected. i am talking about going to market app then menu > my apps then choose update all. That messes up my wifi and nothing else does.


Download Wifi Analyzer. Run it and look at the wifi spectrum in your area. Since the TouchPad runnng CM7 does not like Channel 11, decide which of channels 1 or 6 is least busy and set your router to channel 6 or 1 for best channel separation. Do not change the SSID on the router, change the device host name on the TouchPad to something less than 16 characters, mine is Android TP1. You want to use TKIP not AES. One can also set wifi sleep policy to "never". Be wary of dual band routers. TouchPads don't play well with them. Turn off the 5 ghz side and that should help. Some folks say that setting a wifi "N" router to "b&g" only helps, however a TouchPad should work on an "N" router, but do what you have to to get a solid connection. If all else fails, download FXR Wifi Fix and Rescue and try it. Many have said it helped when nothing else did. Some say deleting your wifi profile helps, but I don't think so. Everytime one deletes their profile they have to reenter their passwords to any AP's they use and wifi issues soon return. There are other fixes and work-arounds, but these seem to help the best.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

ironman said:


> My conclusion: Wifi breaks when market does an app update.
> 
> Fix for slow and force closing wifi settings: FXR WiFi fix and rescue
> 
> ...


Seems to have worked for me 
Thanks for the post
Edit: broke again the next day 
Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

